# Corel Draw 10: Anwendung läuft instabil und muß beendet werden ;--(



## Gnitze (5. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin,

kennt jemand Progs mit denen Corel 10 nun überhaupt nicht laufen will?
Ich kann ganz normal arbeiten, alles läuft wunderbar bis nach 10 min bis 2 Stunden ein freundliches Fenster den obigen Text ausspuckt. Man darf noch "Weiter" drucken und dananch sogar noch einmal abspeichern, aber dann geht Corel in die Knie.

Der Clou: Man darf zwar noch speichern, aber die augenscheinlich gerette Arbeit ist nur noch Grütze... 90% der Daten, Felder, Texte fehlen einfach...

So ein paar Eckdaten zu meinem System und den Progs, die ich  sonst so benutze:
Laptop Toshiba M30X 165
Windoof XP Home SP2
MS Office
Photoshop 7.0
Acrobat 4.0
F-Secure I'net Security 2005
und ein bissl Krims-Krams wie Java, Smart FTP und anderes Kleinvieh.

Würd mich freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Hinweis geben kann.

Greetz,
Gnitze


----------



## Ellie (5. Mai 2005)

Moin,

hab gehört die 10er Version läuft generell instabil. Hast Du auf der Corel-Seite mal nach Servicepacks geschaut? 

Ups, ist ja witzig, ich bin da 
ftp://ftp.corel.com/pub/CorelDRAW/DRAW10Suite/win/German/
gelandet.

Schau mal nach, dann sollte es besser laufen.

Gruß,
Ellie


----------



## Romyland (8. August 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben da draußen ...
ich hab das gleiche Problem mit Corel Draw 10 - Anwendung unstabil - nun bin ich dem Link gefolgt und dort gibt es eine .exe zum runterladen... keine Anhnung was die macht - kenn mich als weibliche Person mit der Technik nicht so aus - die muss nur einfach funktionieren 
nun meine Frage: kann ich die .exe bedenkenlos runterladen und warum sollte corel draw 10 dadurch stabiler werden?

DANKE für eure Antwort.

Einen schönen Tag
Romy


----------



## Roman-studios (15. September 2007)

Installier die Windows neu wenn es auch bei anderen Programen so ist, wenn nicht dann installier Coral Draw neu...


----------

